#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский мастер Геше Лобсанг Сопа ответит на ваши вопросы

## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Дорогие друзья! Сегодня 1.11.2014 года впервые на этом форуме появилась страничка известного тибетского Учителя тантрического мастера традиции Гелугпа чантмастера и нашего несравненного Духовного Наставника Геше Лобсанга Сопы.
С позволения Геше Лобсанга Сопы, мы создали эту возможность для всех вас, чтобы вы смогли задать вопросы напрямую Учителю.
По мере поступления вопросов, мы будем переводить ваши вопросы и задавать их Геше ла.

На данный момент Геше ла дарует свои учения буддистам Норвегии и в начале Декабря, 2014 года он вернется в Южную Индию.
В течении месяца мы будем собирать ваши вопросы, и впоследствии вы сможете получить на них ответы.
Если вопросов поступит слишком много, временно мы приостановим сбор вопросов, но далее, если будет много желающих получить ответы, возобновим его снова.
Надеемся на понимание. Геше ла очень занятой и в течении одного месяца может находиться в абсолютно разных странах.
Сразу развеем все сомнения. Ни мы, ни, уж тем более ГЕШЕ ЛА ни взымаем никакой платы за ответы.
Все ответы, данные Геше ла, будут переведены на русский язык и опубликованы на форуме.


Не знаем, можно ли публиковать ссылки на личный сайт. Но, если правилами форума это позволено, то вы можете изучить информацию здесь:
http://geshelobsangsoepa.wix.com/russian

Всем вам, спасибо большое за внимание!
Спасибо тем, кто создал этот форум и подарил возможность всем найти ответы на интересующие их вопросы.

Будьте счастливы!

----------

Ануруддха (01.11.2014), Нико (01.11.2014), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.11.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Что такое "чантмастер"? И что значит "тантрический мастер традиции Гелукпа"?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Уважаемый Геше!
каковы основные причины изчезновения будда-дхармы на своей родине?


С уважением, 
Шераб

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Уважаемый, Tashi_Tsering! 
Спасибо за вопрос. Мы можем ответить на него не дожидаясь возвращения Учителя.
"Чантмастер" это скорее английское название мастера горлового пения. Дословно на тибетском будет звучать как "Умце ла". Своего рода титул или должность. В монастыре не столь часто используют имя (прим. к ламам обращаются по их титулу. Напр., Тулку ла, Геше ла, Римпоче и т.п.) или используют имя совместно с должностью. Геше Лобсанг Сопа.
"Геше" дословно переводится как "Духовный Наставник". Тот, кто обладает высоким умом и может указать нам путь к просветлению.
Традиция или Школа Гелугпа(Гелуг) это название той школы, в соответствии с уставами которой, монах проходит обучение и следует её традициям. Вы можете найти информацию здесь на форуме или в интернете.
К примеру, Дала Лама относится к школе Гелугпа, а Кармапа к школе Кагью.
Геше Лобсанг Сопа потомок создателя школы "Гелуг" Ламы Дже Цонкапы. 
А "тантрический мастер" это имеющий все необходимые посвящения лама(Учитель), который может передавать посвящения другим практикующим.
Если вас интересует подробная информация о тантре, Вы можете найти её в книгах или в интернете.
Надеемся, что мы ответили на все Ваши вопросы.
Всех Вам благ!

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемый, Tashi_Tsering! 
> Спасибо за вопрос. Мы можем ответить на него не дожидаясь возвращения Учителя.
> "Чантмастер" это скорее английское название мастера горлового пения. Дословно на тибетском будет звучать как "Умце ла". Своего рода титул или должность. В монастыре не столь часто используют имя (прим. к ламам обращаются по их титулу. Напр., Тулку ла, Геше ла, Римпоче и т.п.) или используют имя совместно с должностью. Геше Лобсанг Сопа.
> "Геше" дословно переводится как "Духовный Наставник". Тот, кто обладает высоким умом и может указать нам путь к просветлению.
> Традиция или Школа Гелугпа(Гелуг) это название той школы, в соответствии с уставами которой, монах проходит обучение и следует её традициям. Вы можете найти информацию здесь на форуме или в интернете.
> К примеру, Дала Лама относится к школе Гелугпа, а Кармапа к школе Кагью.
> Геше Лобсанг Сопа потомок создателя школы "Гелуг" Ламы Дже Цонкапы. 
> А "тантрический мастер" это имеющий все необходимые посвящения лама(Учитель), который может передавать посвящения другим практикующим.
> Если вас интересует подробная информация о тантре, Вы можете найти её в книгах или в интернете.
> ...


Начинание хорошее, но я всё же не рекомендовала бы вам отвечать от имени геше Лобсанг Сопы, т.к. в этом ответе уже есть неточности.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (01.11.2014), Дечен Намдрол (06.01.2015), Дондог (10.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (01.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Уважаемый(-ая), Tenpa Sherab.
Уточните, пожалуйста, Ваш вопрос, чтобы мы могли передать его Учителю.
"каковы основные причины изчезновения будда-дхармы на своей родине?"- что Вы хотите этим узнать? 
На родине Учителя, в Тибете и по сей день практикуют и следуют буддийским традициям. А, если бы он (буддизм) исчез, мы бы с Вами не слышали бы даже и имени Будды. Ждем уточнений. Спасибо..!

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Нико, даже и в мыслях не было того, чтобы отвечать от имени Учителя. Мы не столь умны, чтобы давать ответы.
В процессе обучения и помощи с ответами на вопросы учеников из Европы, мы получали подобные вопросы и соответственные комментарии на них от Геше ла. Поэтому, именно для этого и создана страница от имени Учителя на русском языке, ведь, к сожалению Геше ла не владеет русским. Заранее предполагая возможные недоверия со стороны пользователей, мы от всей души под свою ответственность пошли на этот шаг. Учитель, всей душой доверяет нам, как мать свим детям. А мы, в свою очередь, с огромной любовью хотим послужить вам и учителю найти взаимодействие. Надеемся, на понимание и на ваше дружелюбие. Ведь без перевода на русский, мало кто будет иметь возможности задать вопрос тибетскому ламе. И, конечно, мы здесь для того, чтобы помочь всем вам. Для того, чтобы найти единомышленников и последователей. Впоследствии, даже попробуем организовать для вас всех учения Геше ла, здесь в Индии или в России, Украине. Поэтому, если вы искренне интересуетесь буддизмом как наукой или религией, добавляйте в друзья. Мы будем очень рады!
Заданный пользователем вопрос для нас был вполне ясным, поскольку человек, его задавший, видимо не слышал никогда о "чантмастерах", ведь это звание не столь распространено. И это было изначально нашим упущением. Более понятно, когда говорят мастер горлового ритуального пения. После этих слов, по крайней мере, возникают ассоциации:-)
Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

я имел ввиду на родине Будды, phags pa'i yul, то есть в Индии, (кроме гималайских районов, которые были присоеденены к Индии сравнительно недавно)

[для обсуждения вопросов-ответов, лучше открыть отдельную ветку]

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> я имел ввиду на родине Будды, то есть в Индии (кроме гималайских районов, которые были присоеденены к Индии сравнительно недавно)


Вопрос понятен, уже записываем в список переадресованных Геше ла.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> [для обсуждения вопросов-ответов, лучше открыть отдельную ветку]


Мы на форуме только с сегодняшнего дня и не владеем подробной информацией об обсуждениях темы.
Подскажите, каким образом лучше публиковать ответы, чтобы все могли их читать и это не расходились с правилами форума. В этом же раздела можно создать отдельную ветку? 
Заранее благодарим!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Уважаемый, Tashi_Tsering! 
> Спасибо за вопрос. Мы можем ответить на него не дожидаясь возвращения Учителя.
> "Чантмастер" это скорее английское название мастера горлового пения. Дословно на тибетском будет звучать как "Умце ла". Своего рода титул или должность. В монастыре не столь часто используют имя (прим. к ламам обращаются по их титулу. Напр., Тулку ла, Геше ла, Римпоче и т.п.) или используют имя совместно с должностью. Геше Лобсанг Сопа.
> "Геше" дословно переводится как "Духовный Наставник". Тот, кто обладает высоким умом и может указать нам путь к просветлению.
> Традиция или Школа Гелугпа(Гелуг) это название той школы, в соответствии с уставами которой, монах проходит обучение и следует её традициям. Вы можете найти информацию здесь на форуме или в интернете.
> К примеру, Дала Лама относится к школе Гелугпа, а Кармапа к школе Кагью.
> Геше Лобсанг Сопа потомок создателя школы "Гелуг" Ламы Дже Цонкапы. 
> А "тантрический мастер" это имеющий все необходимые посвящения лама(Учитель), который может передавать посвящения другим практикующим.
> Если вас интересует подробная информация о тантре, Вы можете найти её в книгах или в интернете.
> ...


К сожалению вынужден присоединится к Нико. В вашем ответе очень большое количество неточностей, также, как и в начальном сообщении. Соответственно есть определенные сомнения в том, что вы сможете адекватно переводить вопросы/ответы. 

Давайте попробуем? Вот такой вопрос: если скандхи — это то, что подлежит отбрасыванию на пути, то что же тогда будет являться субстанциональной причиной обретения рупа-каи?

----------

Дечен Намдрол (06.01.2015), Дондог (10.07.2016), Нико (01.11.2014), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (01.11.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Геше Лобсанг Сопа , у Вас есть вопросы к Будде ?

Что бы Вы у него спросили ( и спросили ли) ?

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Геше Лобсанг Сопа , у Вас есть вопросы к Будде ?
> 
> Что бы Вы у него спросили ( и спросили ли) ?


Отличный вопрос!
Ждите ответа.

----------

Шавырин (01.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> К сожалению вынужден присоединится к Нико. В вашем ответе очень большое количество неточностей, также, как и в начальном сообщении. Соответственно есть определенные сомнения в том, что вы сможете адекватно переводить вопросы/ответы. 
> 
> Давайте попробуем? Вот такой вопрос: если скандхи — это то, что подлежит отбрасыванию на пути, то что же тогда будет являться субстанциональной причиной обретения рупа-каи?


Таши, спасибо за вопрос! Передадим Геше ла.

Кстати, хотим добавить от себя лично, а также Вы сможете найти подтверждения в Учениях Будды. 
Не нужно верить и следовать каждому слову сказанному Учителем или Буддой.
Каким бы великим он ни был мастером, проверяйте все, и утвердившись в понимании, поняв, что Учение Будды истинно, безусловно следуйте ему. 

Конечно, в переводе могут быть неточности. Ведь дословно перевести все, к сожалению, не получится.
Поэтому, ЕС Далай Лама говорит на каждом из своих учений. Если Вы хотите практиковать истинную Дхарму, познав все тонкости вам нужно учить тибетский язык.
Мы долго противились этому, ведь изучить язык очень непросто. На данный момент мы все ещё учимся.
Ведь, сколько ни учись, всегда чувствуешь себя глупым рядом с Учителем)))

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Я не совсем понял, при чем здесь совет про "не нужно верить и следовать"? Я задал вполне стандартный вопрос и хотел бы получить на него ответ. 

И мне также не совсем понятна цитата из Его Св-ва о тибетском языке. Вы уверены, что я не знаю тибетский? Может быть вы сами последуете вышеуказанному совету и заглянете в словарь, проверив корректность перевода тибетских терминов, которые вы использовали в своих постах?

Ладно, мне уже все ясно  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.11.2014), Ридонлиев (04.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мы долго противились этому, ведь изучить язык очень непросто. На данный момент мы все ещё учимся.


А где вы учитесь, если не секрет?

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Я не совсем понял, при чем здесь совет про "не нужно верить и следовать"? Я задал вполне стандартный вопрос и хотел бы получить на него ответ. 
> 
> И мне также не совсем понятна цитата из Его Св-ва о тибетском языке. Вы уверены, что я не знаю тибетский? Может быть вы сами последуете вышеуказанному совету и заглянете в словарь, проверив корректность перевода тибетских терминов, которые вы использовали в своих постах?
> 
> Ладно, мне уже все ясно


Уважаемый, Таши!
Никак не можем понять агрессии и скептицизма с Вашей стороны) Хотя, скептицизм абсолютно не удивляет)))
Вопрос Ваш мы передадим Геше ла.
Как было замечено ранее, на вопросы будет отвечать Геше Лобсанг Сопа.
Мы лишь связующее звено в этой переписке. Когда поступит ответ, мы его опубликуем.
Практикуйте 6 парамит.

Если Вам что-то не нравится в комментариях, для этого мы все здесь, чтобы найти общий язык и помочь друг другу.
Если Вы знаете тибетский язык и дословную трактовку текстов и терминов, поделитесь, пожалуйста с нами.
Мы Все будем Вам очень признательны.
И, кстати))) после данного замечания, мы в ближайшее время зададим вопрос Геше ла, по поводу терминов))
А вдруг Вы правы)))

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> А где вы учитесь, если не секрет?


В Дхарамсале у монахов Намгьял монастыря.

----------


## Нико

> В Дхарамсале у монахов Намгьял монастыря.


Это хорошо! Вы из Бурятии (Калмыкии, Тувы)?

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Tashi_Tsering: Я не совсем понял, при чем здесь совет про "не нужно верить и следовать"?
> 
> Tashi_Tsering: В вашем ответе очень большое количество неточностей, также, как и в начальном сообщении. Соответственно есть определенные сомнения в том, что вы сможете адекватно переводить вопросы/ответы.


В Буддизме ни один из Учителей не заставляет следовать его учению.
Их дело сказать (учить), а ваше/наше дело слушать или нет, принимать или отбросить.
Его Святейшество в завершении своих учений, часто говорит. Если вы услышали что-то важное для себя, практикуйте, применяйте в жизни, ну, а если ничего не нашли интересного, тогда просто забудьте)))))
Мы здесь для того, чтобы на благо всем форумчанам помочь услышать интересующие их ответы, а вы решаете, применять их или нет.
Поэтому, мы не ищим недругов, а ищим тех, кто с пониманием относится к такой идее.
Будем рады ответить на ваши сомнения!

----------

Савелов Александр (29.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Это хорошо! Вы из Бурятии (Калмыкии, Тувы)?


Сложно ответить.
Мы долгое время не живем на Родине.
Разные места рождения.
Калмыкия, Тува и Донбасс) А ещё Южная Индия и Тибет)

----------


## Нико

> Сложно ответить.
> Мы долгое время не живем на Родине.
> Разные места рождения.
> Калмыкия, Тува и Донбасс) А ещё Южная Индия и Тибет)


Ну отлично. Тогда есть предложение: вы записывываете аудио или видео ответов геше-ла, выкладываете это тут, вместе с переводом его ответов на русский. Чтобы народ не сомневался! И всё будет супер).

----------


## Нико

Тут возникло несколько вопросов от знакомого буддиста, который хотел бы
воспользоваться замечательной возможностью задать их Вашему Учителю.
Передаю их без какой либо-правки.





> ... нашего несравненного Духовного Наставника Геше Лобсанга Сопы.





> С позволения Геше Лобсанга Сопы, мы создали эту уникальную возможность для всех вас, чтобы вы смогли задать вопросы напрямую Учителю.





> С Его огромного сострадания и любви ко всем живым существам, принимаются абсолютно все интересующие вас вопросы, в том числе и личного характера.





> Мы здесь для того, чтобы на благо всем форумчанам помочь услышать
> интересующие их ответы, а вы решаете, применять их или нет.



Уважаемый геше! (насколько я понимаю, по правилам и нормам русского
языка ученые степени и звания пишутся исключительно со строчной буквы)

Огромное спасибо Вам за заботу, которую Вы проявили, цитирую: "... с(!)
 Вашего огромного сострадания и любви", публично предложив посредством
своих последователей всем нам дать ответы на "абсолютно все
интересующие вопросы, в том числе и личного характера".

Я Вам искренне благодарен! В любом случае - просто замечательно иметь
таких заботливых и активных учеников, как Ваши.

У меня к Вам несколько вполне конкретных вопросов:

1. В предложении Ваших учеников (которое с небольшой натяжкой можно
счесть даже за публичную оферту) "помочь услышать интересующие их
ответы" все мы могли лицезреть такие выражения, как "уникальная
возможность" и "несравненный духовный наставник".

Скажите пожалуйста - в чем именно заключается "уникальность" такого
предложения и Ваша личная "несравненность"? (и в сравнении с кем именно?)

2. Насколько я понимаю, степень "геше" отнюдь не является аналогом
западной ученой степени "доктор наук" (как бы нас в этом не пытались
убедить некоторые заинтересованные стороны).

Согласитесь, трудно считать доктором наук человека, который, если верить
хотя бы Википедии:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Геше
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geshe

... за период от 12 до 20(!) лет изучает целых 5(!) предметов и
зазубривает наизусть аж 12(!) основополагающих текстов. Скорее всего (в
моем косном представлении), степень "геше" присваивается как
свидетельство об окончании обычного тибетского "буддийского вуза".

В связи с вышеизложенным, мой вопрос таков: имея за плечами подобную
подготовку, считаете ли Вы себя способным действительно ответить на ВСЕ
вопросы, который могут заинтересовать всех живых существ. И попутно:
имеется ли у Вас сугубо светское образование (хотя бы в рамках средней
школы)?

3. Многие достойные наставники из разных тибетских школ как правило
неохотно дают "личные советы" своим ученикам, ибо не считают себя
махасиддхами или ясновидящими. Чтобы не быть голословным: выдающийся
учитель Дзогчена Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (вполне возможно, что Вы о нем
слышали) как правило отвечает в таких случаях однотипно: "Я не знаю
вашей личной ситуации. Поэтому при решении своих проблем самостоятельно
исходите из того, что я дал вам ранее в качестве наставлений".

Поэтому мой следующий вопрос таков: какие именно личные качества,
накопленный опыт практики, сиддхи и т.п. позволяют Вам оказывать такую
помощь людям, которых Вы никогда и не видели, то есть даже на расстоянии?

4 Вполне предполагаю, что у многих участников
данного форума имеются свои собственные учителя; да и принадлежать они
могут к абсолютно разным школам. Таким образом, практически у каждого
второго-третьего из нас наличествует замечательная возможность
осведомиться о насущных проблемах или попросить житейского совета у
своих личных наставников (пусть даже и не столь известных, как Вы сами).

Скажите, почему именно и исходя из каких предпосылок Вы (или Ваши
ученики) решили, что именно Ваши ответы могут нам помочь или как-то
заинтересовать в принципе.

5. Ну и мой последний вопрос. Известно ли Вам что-нибудь об инициативе
Ваших последователей собирать для Вас в интернете вопросы (в том числе -
и личного характера) от людей, которые не относятся к числу Ваших
учеников (да еще и опосредованно гарантировать ответы с Вашей стороны)?


Огромное спасибо за Ваши подробные ответы! Да будет благо!

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Уважаемый, Таши!
> Никак не можем понять агрессии


Агрессии? Упаси будда. Я задал вопрос, вместо ответа на него получил нравоучения, не имеющие отношения к вопросу. Ok.




> и скептицизма с Вашей стороны) Хотя, скептицизм абсолютно не удивляет)))


Так удивляет скептицизм или не удивляет?




> Практикуйте 6 парамит.


Переходите улицу на зеленый свет. Ну или осваивайте 16 аспектов 4 Истин. Как видите, я тоже умею отвечать невпопад, но весьма нравоучительно.




> Если Вам что-то не нравится в комментариях, для этого мы все здесь, чтобы найти общий язык и помочь друг другу.


См. выше. Если вы ученики какого-то супер-выдающегося геше, то это не повод начинать с жуткого пафоса в обращении, причем пафоса явно ничем не подкрепленного.




> Если Вы знаете тибетский язык и дословную трактовку текстов и терминов, поделитесь, пожалуйста с нами.
> Мы Все будем Вам очень признательны.


Ну вот опять предположения. Вы меня не знаете, даже не представляете, что и как я знаю. Но пытаетесь подначить. Это чтобы я еще большим доверием проникся к вашему геше или вам лично?




> И, кстати))) после данного замечания, мы в ближайшее время зададим вопрос Геше ла, по поводу терминов))
> А вдруг Вы правы)))


А давайте вы просто откроете любой словарь и посмотрите перевод слова དགེ་བཤེས?

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (02.11.2014), Нико (01.11.2014), Ридонлиев (04.11.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Тут возникло несколько вопросов от знакомого буддиста


Уж не старина ли Шубхар?

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Уж не старина ли Шубхар?


Неее)) Но чем-то похож, видимо))))

----------

Tashi_Tsering (01.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Тут возникло несколько вопросов от знакомого буддиста, который хотел бы
> воспользоваться замечательной возможностью задать их Вашему Учителю.
> Передаю их без какой либо-правки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо за вопросы, Нико, Вам, и вашему знакомому буддисту))
В первую очередь, хотим заметить для всех, кто читает этот форум, что наш дорогой Учитель Геше Лобсанг Сопа лично не ведет переписку на данном форуме.
Мы, ученики, по нашей просьбе получили разрешение Геше ла создать эту страницу, передавать ему вопросы и публиковать ответы.
Поэтому, ваши вопросы будут переданы Геше ла.
Как говорит сам Геше ла: "Я обыкновенный монах и моим единственным смыслом в этой жизни есть помочь тем, кто готов принять помощь. Все что я делаю благое, пусть будет пользой всем живым существам"

Лично от себя добавим, что вопрос о грамматике, это не совсем уместный вопрос, ведь это не страничка редактора, а буддийский форум, где единственной мотивацией есть помочь всем тем, кто готов принять эту помощь. А тем, кто смотрит поверхностно, никогда не увидит смысла.
Но, раз уж вопрос опубликован, то ответ таков. Наш несравненный Духовный Наставник Геше Лобсанга Сопы очень уважаемый и важный для нас Учитель. И какие буквы используются в обращении к Его Имени, это право каждого из Его учеников.
Не видя реальности из-за загрязнений нашего ума, можно принять глупца за умного, а действительно достойных учителей сравнять с пылью под ногами, не так ли...?
Если Вы обратитесь к учителю используя строчные буквы, разве изменится ли что-то в качествах самого учителя)
Люди, встретившие своих кармических истинных наставников и учителей, вверившись им после длительной проверки, никогда не смогут без уважения обращаться к Учителю, даже, если Его это ни коем образом не беспокоит. 
Как Вы заметили, есть многие люди на форуме, кто имеет личных наставников, учителей. Это отлично! Очень важно следовать учению своего учителя.
Те, кто не имеет учителей, имеют отличный шанс пообщаться с тибетским монахом и как знать, может придет то время, когда кто-то из вас будет писать Его имя и ученую степень с заглавных букв)))
"Несравненный" здесь не подразумевалось, чтобы сравнивать Его с кем-то. Несравненный Он для нас, подарив много знаний.
Учитесь читать между строк... Если пытаться все постигать умом, никогда ничего не постигните.
Вокруг много прекрасных учителей. И это отлично, если мы можем делать выбор, проверив каждого.
Звание "геше" это действительно ученая степень. Своего рода "доктор наук". Но, в монашеской общине она имеет несколько значений: доктор буддийских наук, духовный наставник(поскольку, не имеющие подобных глубоких знаний монахи, не могут быть достойными наставниками и указать путь к пробуждению наших умов). Думаю, что этот список можно продолжить... 

Кстати, отличное замечание по поводу ответов на вопросы, которые сможет дать Геше ла.
Сейчас мы понимаем, если использовать данный форум для обыкновенно переписки с нами-вами это не принесет никакой пользы... Просто вливание воды в решето.
Учитель не имеет возможности "сидеть" на форуме, и обсуждение наших личных качеств ни принесет вам никакой пользы. Поэтому давайте предоставим возможность тем, кто действительно имеет вопросы.
Конечно Вы правы, учитель не сможет ответить на абсолютно все вопросы. Поэтому тема была создана в разделе Гелуг.
Но также, каждый буддист понимает, что лама не будет давать ответы на вопросы высших тантр и на те вопросы, которые требуют предварительного посвящения.
Идеей было создание данного общения с учителем, чтобы направить тех, кто действительно готов и имеет интерес, а не просто задавание вопросов о грамматике русского языка.
Геше ла вообще не владеет русским.
Так мало сейчас кто понимает что такое "Бодхичита" и "на благо всех живых существ", что становится грустно.
Когда делаешь, по собственному мнению, добро другим, они считают, что в этом есть какой-то подвох.
К сожалению, или счастью, подвоха нет.
Поэтому, Друзья, пожалуйста задавайте ваши вопросы, если вы действительно имеете интерес к буддизму, а не просто к общению на форуме.
У нас нет слишком много времени, чтобы отвечать на все подобные сообщения.
НАДЕЕМСЯ НА ВАШЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ!


Дорогие Дхарма-Друзья! Здесь абсолютно никто не навязывает свое мнение. 
И как мы заметили ранее, по словам Будды Шакьямуни, не стоит следовать какому-то учителю или его учению как единственно верному, если вы не проверили его.
Это очень хорошо, что у вас столько сомнений. Очень хорошо!
Именно благодаря сомнениям мы постигаем истину. Поскольку сомнения подталкивают нас на поиски той самой истины. И тот кто ищет, всегда находит!

----------

Шавырин (02.11.2014), Эделизи (04.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Ну отлично. Тогда есть предложение: вы записывываете аудио или видео ответов геше-ла, выкладываете это тут, вместе с переводом его ответов на русский. Чтобы народ не сомневался! И всё будет супер).


Уважаемый (-ая), Нико!
Благодарим Вас за столь активный чат и за все ваши идеи.
На данный момент Геше ла очень занят, как замечалось ранее, и мы не имеем никакой возможности создавать видео и ежедневно его публиковать.
Впоследствии мы создадим DVD-видео с ответами на данные вами вопросы.
Думаем, что это будет более корректно и интересно для многих.
Еще раз благодарим Вас за столько уделенного времени!
Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Агрессии? Упаси будда. Я задал вопрос, вместо ответа на него получил нравоучения, не имеющие отношения к вопросу. Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Так удивляет скептицизм или не удивляет?
> 
> 
> 
> Переходите улицу на зеленый свет. Ну или осваивайте 16 аспектов 4 Истин. Как видите, я тоже умею отвечать невпопад, но весьма нравоучительно.
> ...


Благодарим Вас за комментарий.
Вы задали свой вопрос, теперь соблюдайте 6 парамит, одна из которых терпение)))
В этом и был смысл, но никак не нравоучения.
Но, если подобная шутка вызвала в Вас дискомфорт или негативные эмоции, приносим извинения.

Главное, будьте счастливы)))

----------

Эделизи (04.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сложно ответить.
> Мы долгое время не живем на Родине.
> Разные места рождения.
> Калмыкия, Тува и Донбасс) А ещё Южная Индия и Тибет)


Во первых, совершенно некорректно писать под именем Учителя, кто Вы там под этим ником? Почему Вы назвали ВАШ ник именем Учителя? Кто это"мы" - он геше, хорошо, а Вы?

Будьте любезны выкладывать Ваш перевод наших вопросов на английский язык и ответ на английском языке учителя. Мы уж как-нибудь с английским сами разберемся. :Smilie:  Некоторые тут даже разберутся и с тибетским переводом. Действительно, выкладывайте лучше видео.

Ответы на наиболее часто задаваемые вопросы учителям мы и так знаем. Нет нужды безлико дублировать курс Гоманга.

И Вам практический совет: не беритесь за такое дело посредника при недостатке Ваших собственных профессиональных навыков переводчика и знатока Дхармы. Судя по здешним постам, Вам надо подработать и то, и другое. Вы уверены, что живя заграницей Вы немного не подзабыли русский язык?

Второй деликатный вопрос - обычно для доверия качества учителя надо проверить лично, чтобы доверять его ответам. Гоманг постоянно выпускает геше, но не все они в состоянии очень качественно учить других. А тем более чужих людей он-лайн.

Вопрос, Интересно, а геше знает, как именно Вы переводите его слова и как все это выглядит для нас? Мы не хотим Вас обидеть и ни в коем случае не питаем никакой агрессии, но уверена, что большинство тибетских учителей отказались бы от такого "их голоса" на такой большой интернет.

Всех благ. Для начала поменяйте себе ник. Сделайте Ваш персональный.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Во первых, совершенно некорректно писать под именем Учителя, кто Вы там под этим ником? Почему Вы назвали ВАШ ник именем Учителя?
> 
> Будьте любезны выкладывать Ваш перевод наших вопросов на английский язык и ответ на английском языке учителя. Мы уж как-нибудь с английским сами разберемся.
> 
> Ответы на наиболее часто задаваемые вопросы учителям мы и так знаем. Нет нужды безлико дублировать курс Гоманга.
> 
> И Вам практический совет. не беритесь за такое дело посредника при недостатке Ваших собственных профессиональных навыков переводчика и знатока Дхармы. Судя по здешним постам, Вам надо подработать и то, и другое. 
> 
> Вопрос, Интересно, а геше знает, как именно Вы переводите его слова и как все это выглядит для нас?


Давайте поговорим о недостатках)
Они есть у каждого и мы не исключение.
Но, главный недостаток при создании данного форума, что у нас нет опыта в подобных общениях.
Очень сложно давать ответы на все письма, не имеющих обращения к учителю.

И просим заметить, что в первоначальном сообщении все указано, кто мы и какова идея.
У нас ни на миг не закрадывалось в ум чатиться от имени учителя.
Поэтому, впоследствии, будут даны ответы только на заданные вопросы о Дхарме.
Далее, будет создана отдельная тема или блог с ответами.

Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемый (-ая), Нико!
> Благодарим Вас за столь активный чат и за все ваши идеи.
> На данный момент Геше ла очень занят, как замечалось ранее, и мы не имеем никакой возможности создавать видео и ежедневно его публиковать.
> Впоследствии мы создадим DVD-видео с ответами на данные вами вопросы.
> Думаем, что это будет более корректно и интересно для многих.
> Еще раз благодарим Вас за столько уделенного времени!
> Будьте счастливы!


И вам того же. Но поскольку есть некоторые опасения, что а) вы действительно зададите все вопросы геше-ла лично, а не ответите на них сами б) что вы сделаете адекватный перевод с тибетского языка на русский,и прозвучало предложение с аудио-видео записью. не ежедневной).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Давайте поговорим о недостатках)
> Они есть у каждого и мы не исключение.
> Но, главный недостаток при создании данного форума, что у нас нет опыта в подобных общениях.
> Очень сложно давать ответы на все письма, не имеющих обращения к учителю.
> 
> И просим заметить, что в первоначальном сообщении все указано, кто мы и какова идея.
> У нас ни на миг не закрадывалось в ум чатиться от имени учителя.
> Поэтому, впоследствии, будут даны ответы только на заданные вопросы о Дхарме.
> Далее, будет создана отдельная тема или блог с ответами.
> ...


  Мастер ритуального пения должен учить ритуальному пению, в первую очередь, полагаю. Это карйне некорректно писать Вам от имени геше, Поймите такую простую мысль. И перестаньте писать ", геше".

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Мастер ритуального пения должен учить ритуальному пению, в первую очередь, полагаю. Это карйне некорректно писать Вам от имени геше, Поймите такую простую мысль. И перестаньте писать ", геше".


Простите, а в чем проблема с обращением "геше"?

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Простите, а в чем проблема с обращением "геше"?


Уважаемый...., говорящий от имени геше. Мы Вас хорошо поняли. Если будут вопросы, мы, чтобы облегчить Вам задачу, напишем сюда. :Smilie:  

https://www.facebook.com/ven.norsang

Проблема не с геше. Проблема, что вы назвались в интернете его именем и собираетесь выдавать от него ответы. Если непонятно, в чем тут проблема, то обыясню на примере. А если ВЫ НЕПРАВИЛЬНО ПЕРЕВЕДЕТЕ ЕГО ОТВЕТЫ, или НЕПРАВИЛЬНО ВОПРОСЫ ЕМУ ЗАДАДИТЕ, чья репутация от этого пострадает?

Обычно просисходит так. Какой-то ученик подходит к геше и говорит, что русские буддисты очень хотят получить ответы на их вопросы. Геше не отказывает, задавайте. При этом он НЕ МОЖЕТ ПРОВЕРИТЬ, насколько Вы хорошо переводите. В данном случае, скорее всего вы не сказали ему, что пишите под его именем, и вряд ли он знает, что именно.

Большинство знакомых мне тибетских учителей отказывались писать на форумах. Именно, чтобы сохранить репутацию и избежать искажений.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Уважаемый...., говорящий от имени геше. Мы Вас хорошо поняли. Если будут вопросы, мы, чтобы облегчить Вам задачу, напишем сюда. 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ven.norsang


Да, это действительно страничка в фейсбуке Геше ла.
Пишите ваши вопросы и мы опубликуем их на форуме)))
Спасибо!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Благодарим Вас за комментарий.
> Вы задали свой вопрос, теперь соблюдайте 6 парамит, одна из которых терпение)))


Вероятно вы не совсем точно представляете понятие "парамита", поэтому не очень понимаете границы применимости своего совета. 

Почему нельзя обойтись простыми словами и просто написать: подождите?

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Вероятно вы не совсем точно представляете понятие "парамита", поэтому не очень понимаете границы применимости своего совета. 
> 
> Почему нельзя обойтись простыми словами и просто написать: подождите?


 :Smilie:  Ок. В следующий раз, мы учтем Ваши пожелания!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Геше-цогрампа? А сразу нельзя было написать, что он цогрампа из Гандена? Так было бы немного понятнее, чем "чантмастер" и пр.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> В данном случае, скорее всего вы не сказали ему, что пишите под его именем, и вряд ли он знает, что именно.
> 
> Большинство знакомых мне тибетских учителей отказывались писать на форумах. Именно, чтобы сохранить репутацию и избежать искажений.


У Вас богатый опыт в общениях на форумах. 
Но, развеем Ваши сомнения. Геше ла в курсе абсолютно всех действий на форуме. И на данный момент мы спросили его уместно ли продолжать этот форум.
Поскольку это вызвало много критики.
Но, Геше ла полностью доверяет нам, поэтому с уважением к Нему и ко всем Вам мы продолжим сбор вопросов.
Помогите нам создать действительно ценное общение.
Ведь лучше публиковать какую-то действительно важную информацию, которая поможет кому-то, а не просто соревноваться кто умнее.
Спасибо, что Вы есть!

----------

Савелов Александр (29.11.2014), Шавырин (02.11.2014), Эделизи (04.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Геше-цогрампа? А сразу нельзя было написать, что он цогрампа из Гандена? Так было бы немного понятнее, чем "чантмастер" и пр.


 :Smilie:  Поэтому и отправили официальный сертификат-диплом.
Много людей, у каждого свое мнение, своё мышление.
Для нас одно понятнее, для вас другое....

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Если все-таки можно публиковать ссылки, тогда, друзья, заходите на новый канал Геше ла на ютубе.
Впоследствии, мы постараемся добавить больше его видео.
Подписывайтесь!
http://www.youtube.com/user/LobsangSoepa

Спасибо!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Чтобы перевести беседу в конструктивное русло, еще несколько вопросов. 

1. Не мог бы уважаемый дать определение термина "парамита" (в контексте 6 парамит), указать чьим объектом постижения является парамита. 

2. Почему Ачарья Харибхадра и Арья Вимуктиссенна по-разному насчитывают 20 видов святых?

3. В буддийской теории познания авторитетное свидетельство является достоверным познанием?

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (02.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Получили фото Учителя из Норвегии 1.11.2014 перед учениями)))

----------


## Нико

Ну вы молодцы всё-таки, ребята, хорошую рекламу геше-ла делаете! (А мы потом послушаем ответы на вопросы).

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (03.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но, развею Ваши сомнения. Геше ла в курсе абсолютно всех действий на форуме.


Он что, сам читает этот форум? :EEK!: 

Абсолютно - это компетенция Будд.

Ждем ответов на заданные вопросы.

----------

Tenpa Sherab (05.11.2014), Нико (02.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Он что, сам читает этот форум?


Нет, ему переводят :Wink:

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (03.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, ему переводят


В предложенных видео геше нет ни одной его лекции по буддизму. А вот мне как-то объясняли немного про тибетское горловое пение, вот уверена, что этому он хорошо может научить. Таких подробных лекций про это не видела в инете, ни на английском, ни на русском. Но, наверно, очень интересно и кому-то полезно, если с подробным разъяснением и последовательные лекции с хорошим переводом.  :Wink: 

У него на сайте очень заманчиво звучит




> Йога Голоса, имеет три типа.
> 
> Первый: йога, которая помогает производить особые словосочетания и звуки, ссылаясь на возвышенные чувства и эмоции, заложенные в глубинах нашего сердца. С помощью этого мы удаляем все омрачения и негативные отпечатки и вырабатываем такие духовные качества как любовь, сострадание, терпение, осознание, и пустота восприятия.
> 
> Второй: непосредственно йога голоса, позволяющая развить голосовые творческие способности, благоприятствующие удалению всех голосовых дефектов и обретению таких качеств как "шестидесяти высших качеств речи".
> 
> Третий: йога голоса практикуется на основании чтения специальных мантр, чтобы удалить все телесные инфекции и болезни, излечить хронические инфекции и т. д. Практикуя лишь йогу голоса можно без каких-либо негативных последствий излечить четыреста двадцать четыре вида заболеваний. Это также помогает омолодить тело и обогатить его необходимой жизненной энегрией.


Шестьдесят высших качеств речи нам бы всем не помешали.

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (03.11.2014)

----------


## Бо

Вопросы к геше:

1. Есть ли в настоящее время на планете земля живые будды (в понимании тибетского буддизма)?
2. Есть ли среди знакомых геше просветленные (в понимании тибетского буддизма)?
3. Как отличить просветленного от непросветленного человека?
4. Может ли непросветленный человек обучать людей буддийским истинам?

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (02.11.2014)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Еще один знакомый, временно отсутствующий на форуме, попросил задать вопрос. 




> Нет ли в планах у ув. Лобсанга Сопы получить степень лхарамбы и далее присоединиться к тантрийскому дацану, для получения последующего образования?

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Еще один знакомый, временно отсутствующий на форуме, попросил задать вопрос.


Нет, пока нет)
Спасибо за вопрос.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

неформальное общение после очередного дня учений в Норвегии(2.11.2014)

----------


## Olle

А что за символ нетрадиционной ориентации на столе стоит?

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> А что за символ нетрадиционной ориентации на столе стоит?




Честно говоря, для нас это тоже загадка)))))

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Дорогие Дхарма Друзья!
Мы по-прежнему продолжаем прием ваших вопросов, на которые Геше ла Лобсанг Сопа оставит для вас свои комментарии.
Напомним, что в течении всего ноября вы можете публиковать ваши вопросы здесь, в данной теме.
По истечении этого времени, мы опубликуем все ответы отдельной темой, где каждый сможет найти ответ на свой вопрос.
Спасибо за ваше внимание и за столь живое общение!
Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Честно говоря, для нас это тоже загадка)))))


 А у геше нельзя напрямую спросить? :Smilie:  Кстати, вы лично сидите рядом с геше справа или слева?

Мы нагляделись умильных фото тибетских учителей. Поверьте, у многих из нас было немало оказий вступить в личный контакт не только с геше лхарамба и общепризнанными Ринпоче, но и даже с ЕС Далай Ламой и Кармапами. 

Мы с затаенным дыханием ждем ответов геше, а также ждем, когда Вы поймете, как выглядит Ваша инициатива в глазах людей, которые уже лет дцать наообщались со своими тибетскими учителями через квалифицированных переводчиков, побывали в монастырях, в развитых буддийских центрах и почитали прилично буддийских источников :Smilie: 

Вам практический совет. Не набирайте миллион вопросов - геше будет некогда положенные ежедневные садханы читать и пением заниматься, да и переводчик несдюжит. Лучше выкладывайте уже немного ответов помаленьку, ну не томите нас обещаниями :Smilie:

----------

Tashi_Tsering (04.11.2014), Геше Лобсанг Сопа (05.11.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Пема, наберитесь (буддийского) терпения!
Вам не помогли Кармапы, но зато ещё есть шанс приобрести хотя бы  Шестьдесят высших качеств речи, причем через интернет. Осталось только заснять на видео.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.11.2014)

----------


## Ридонлиев

Очень неприятное впечатление от темы.
Когда-то я пытался пользоваться соцсетями, так вот от темы такое же ощущение, как словно бы кто-то спам хочет поместить на стену. Не желая ссориться (вроде человек то хороший?) , пытаешься как-то узнать — к чему мне все это? Ну и слово за слово... :-)
Здесь очень много троллинга от этих замечательных учеников ламы. Когда им указывают на многие странности в этом треде, (он, оно, они) троллинг усиливают, увидите, я и этот мой пост вряд ли избежит этой участи. В контексте общения в интернете, писать собеседнику с какой бы то ни было мотивацией "Изучайте то-то, следуйте тому-то" является грубостью. Хотя, несомненно, буддисты пишут такое друг другу исключительно на БВЖС. )
Что мы имеем в сухом остатке? Мы имеем огромное желание размещать посты, от имени некоего учителя на самом крупном буддийском сообществе рунета. Самое главное в этих постах - это ссылки на сайт, умильные фотки с котиками с учениками, ссылки на диплом и другие, маркетинговые материалы. Самое главное, эти люди (он, она или они) целый месяц желают делать это и кроме троллинга и рекламы в теме пока нет ничего.

Почему бы не ответить на те вопросы,  которые уже заданы в топике?
А не пытаться повысить ценность темы в наших глазах подчеркиванием таких странных достоинств как:

>>Сразу развеем все сомнения. Ни мы, ни, уж тем более ГЕШЕ ЛА ни взымаем никакой платы за ответы.

Ну наконец то, елки-палки, столько лет мы ждали такое "без регистрации и смс", с бесплатной доставкой. 

Уважаемый топикстартер, участник Геше Лобсанг Сопа! Пожалуйста, сделайте хоть что-нибудь полезное в теме, Вами открытой!  
Пока же можно увидеть  промопродвижение и PR (крайне плохой и непосредственно геше он сослужит плохую службу).  Я вижу огромную пользу в том, что вне зависимости от полезности постов, тема будет висеть минимум месяц, ссылки проиндексируются поисковыми системами и т. д., только какая польза от это непосредственно сообществу, составляющему этот форум?

----------

Tashi_Tsering (04.11.2014), Геше Лобсанг Сопа (05.11.2014), Дондог (10.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ну я пыталась как-то просто привести ответ одного уважаемого Ринпоче на вопрос одного из участников БФ. Специально спросила, и Ринпоче мне по скайпу развёрнуто и исчерпывающе ответил. Но участник на этом не успокоился и всё продолжал в личке задавать один и тот же вопрос, хотя ему сказали всё однозначно. Потом был ещё какой-то вопрос, я тоже написала Ринпоче, но он уже проигнорировал. 

Из чего делаем вывод: неблагодарное это дело -- затеивать в соц. сетях такие эксперименты с учителями (хотя кто этот геше, и почему ему вдруг стала интересна русскоязычная буддийская сеть, ума не приложу.) Это моё ИМХО.)

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Спасибо за инициативу.
Счастья Вам.

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (05.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Я вижу огромную пользу в том, что вне зависимости от полезности постов, тема будет висеть минимум месяц, ссылки проиндексируются поисковыми системами и т. д., только какая польза от это непосредственно сообществу, составляющему этот форум?


Здравствуйте, уважаемый пользователь!
Спасибо за Ваше сообщение и обращение.
Мы учтем Ваши пожелания. Ведь Вы отчасти правы, действительно ждать месяц для пользователей это очень долго.
Причиной тому, как было указано выше являются учения, которые Геше ла дает в туре по Европе.
Но мы объяснили ему ситуацию, передали всю вашу критику и Геше ла пообещал не томить всех с ответами...
В свободное от учений время, он будет давать комментарии на ваши вопросы и мы сразу же будем их публиковать.
Уже завтра мы начнем размещать ответы в новой теме под названием: "Ответы на вопросы пользователей от Геше Лобсанга Сопы"

----------

Ридонлиев (06.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Спасибо за инициативу.
> Счастья Вам.


Спасибо за добрые слова! Вам также благополучия и счастья!

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Ну я пыталась как-то просто привести ответ одного уважаемого Ринпоче на вопрос одного из участников БФ. Специально спросила, и Ринпоче мне по скайпу развёрнуто и исчерпывающе ответил. Но участник на этом не успокоился и всё продолжал в личке задавать один и тот же вопрос, хотя ему сказали всё однозначно. Потом был ещё какой-то вопрос, я тоже написала Ринпоче, но он уже проигнорировал. 
> 
> Из чего делаем вывод: неблагодарное это дело -- затеивать в соц. сетях такие эксперименты с учителями (хотя кто этот геше, и почему ему вдруг стала интересна русскоязычная буддийская сеть, ума не приложу.) Это моё ИМХО.)


Уважаемые Дхарма Друзья!
У кого из Вас есть возможности задать вопросы своим учителям, спросите их пожалуйста, почему им интересно учить вас, русскоговорящих...ведь по идее они же тибетцы (это, если не брать во внимание тувинских, бурятских и калмыкских лам), зачем им делиться с вами своими традициями и "тайными" знаниями.... и тогда у вас больше не будет возникать подобных вопросов.



> (хотя кто этот геше, и почему ему вдруг стала интересна русскоязычная буддийская сеть, ума не приложу.)


Идея возникла у нас, его русскоговорящих учеников, ведь геше ла не владеет русским языком. 




> Из чего делаем вывод: неблагодарное это дело -- затеивать в соц. сетях такие эксперименты


Вот и у нас появилось желание сделать для людей что-то полезное....

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

*Друзья, сегодня мы начали публикации ответов, на ваши вопросы.
По порядку, заданному на форуме.
Вот ссылка на блог, где вы сможете найти свои ответы.

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b...ferrerid=14065

Благодарим за ваше участие!
О последующем размещении ответов, вы будете также проинформированы в данной теме!
Спасибо!*

----------

Ильят (03.10.2015), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2014), Ридонлиев (06.11.2014), Шавырин (06.11.2014), Эделизи (06.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Уважаемые Ученики, спросите, пожалуйста, у Геше, "существует ли с буддийской точки зрения свобода выбора и свобода воли?" Спасибо.

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (06.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Уважаемые Ученики, спросите, пожалуйста, у Геше, "существует ли с буддийской точки зрения свобода выбора и свобода воли?" Спасибо.


Спасибо, Ваш вопрос уже принят))

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вопрос от православного товарища, симпатизируещего буддизму:
В чём смысл жизни?

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (06.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> вопрос от православного товарища, симпатизируещего буддизму:
> В чём смысл жизни?


Благодарим! В течении нескольких дней ожидайте ответа.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

А пока мы переводим для вас следующую серию ответов, предлагаем вам ознакомиться со страничкой Геше ла, где вы сможете увидеть фото монастырских будней и почитать краткую биографию Геше Лобсанга Сопы скопированную с его официального сайта.
Спасибо! 
http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?u=14065
http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=14065

----------

Фил (07.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

*В заключительный день пребывания в Норвегии и дарованных там ноябрьских учений,
 Геше Лобсанг Сопа провел внеплановую лекцию для норвежских школьников 
"о любви и сострадании в повседневной жизни" по просьбе представителей "Тара Центра" (Норвегия)*
*6 ноября, 2014 год*

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016), Фил (07.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Арех

У меня есть вопрос. 
Глава 22 махаянской Махапаринирвана сутры утверждает:
*«О, добрый человек! Будда и Бодхисаттва видят три категории убийства, которые таковы по уровням: 1) низкий, 2) средний и 3) высокий. Низкий относится к классу насекомых и всех видов животных, за исключением преобразования тела Бодхисаттвы, который может представлять себя в таком виде. О, добрый человек! Бодхисаттва-махасаттва из-за его обетов и при определенных обстоятельствах рождается как животное.*

Отсюда собственно вопрос. Что если кто-то убьёт Бодхисатву в облике животного без намерения убивать именно Бодхисатву в лице этого животного? В той же сутре сказано, что убийство Бодхисаттвы - это "высшее" убийство, которое ведет к перерождении в аду Авичи. И не может быть никак заблокировано и очищено согласно Абхидхармакоше Васубандху т.к. это является так называемым смертным грехом. Является ли принципиальным моментом форма перерождения Бодхисатвы (насекомое,животное,человек)? Или же грех убийства одинаково силен для всех его обликов? Имеет ли значение, если человек не хотел убивать в лице насекомого Бодхисатву, а просто машинально шлепнул надоедливую мошку?

p.s. Нико, я снова вернулся  :Cry:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вы молодцы всё-таки, ребята, хорошую рекламу геше-ла делаете! (А мы потом послушаем ответы на вопросы).


Понравились ответы? :Smilie: 

Я долго вчитывалась про рупакаю, но не асилила. :Frown: 

Что-то не на все вопросы, уважаемый, есть ответ. Когда будет по всем вопросам ответ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уважаемые Дхарма Друзья!
> У кого из Вас есть возможности задать вопросы своим учителям, спросите их пожалуйста, почему им интересно учить вас, русскоговорящих...ведь по идее они же тибетцы (это, если не брать во внимание тувинских, бурятских и калмыкских лам), зачем им делиться с вами своими традициями и "тайными" знаниями.... и тогда у вас больше не будет возникать подобных вопросов.


Бох ты мой :Smilie:  Наши ламы нам даже порой о бодхичитте объясняют :Smilie:  Им не то, чтоб интересно учить, у них такая позиция - любым существам помогать, Вы слышали о таком?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я долго вчитывалась про рупакаю, но не асилила.


Там только последняя строчка к вопросу относится. Мягко скажем, ответ… как бы это сказать? несколько странный. Про иллюзорное тело понятно, а вот остальное — спорно. Но продолжать дискуссию в таком формате (задал вопрос, потом неделя, а потом несколько странный ответ), мне кажется бесперспективным.

----------

Аурум (08.11.2014), Нико (08.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Понравились ответы?
> 
> Я долго вчитывалась про рупакаю, но не асилила.


Ну как сказать.... Общо... Про рупакаю ответ был не подробный, но, по сути, верный. Не было сказано про первоначальную основу рупакаи.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемые Ученики, спросите, пожалуйста, у Геше, "существует ли с буддийской точки зрения свобода выбора и свобода воли?" Спасибо.


Только пожалуйста, сформулируйте вопрос в буддийских терминах:

*является ли предшествующая карма причиной воления (санскр. cetana тиб. sems pa).*

Потому что европейскую категорию "свобода воли" буддийские учителя обычно не вполне понимают. А в этой формулировке смысл тот же, и на правильном языке ))))

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (09.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Там только последняя строчка к вопросу относится. Мягко скажем, ответ… как бы это сказать? несколько странный. Про иллюзорное тело понятно, а вот остальное — спорно. Но продолжать дискуссию в таком формате (задал вопрос, потом неделя, а потом несколько странный ответ), мне кажется бесперспективным.


Уважаемый, Tashi_Tsering!
Учитель дает комментарии, а Ваше личное дело принимать их или нет.
И, насколько ответ кажется странным, все зависит от уровня нашего восприятия.
Некоторым очень странным кажется идея об иллюзорном теле или перерождениях.
И чаще всего наш ум, не готовый принять какие-то истины или понять что-то, старается создать все возможности, чтобы их отбросить, создав новую иллюзию для новых возможностей перерождения в сансаре.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Про иллюзорное тело понятно, а вот остальное — спорно.


Хочется заметить, что в философии буддизма абсолютно всё является спорным... даже личное существование))

----------

Дондог (10.07.2016)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Бох ты мой Наши ламы нам даже порой о бодхичитте объясняют Им не то, чтоб интересно учить, у них такая позиция - любым существам помогать, Вы слышали о таком?


Это очень хорошо...что объясняют.. но, видимо вы не очень хорошо слушаете и понимаете, о том, что говорят ваши ламы.

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Уважаемые Дхарма Друзья!
Возможно, тем из Вас, кто ежедневно проводит время на форуме, абсолютно нет времени ждать ответы.
Но, мы максимально стараемся выкроить время у Геше ла.
Этот месяц очень напряженный, из-за плотного графика ежедневных учений.
Возможно, нужно было повременить с данной идеей. Но, нашей мотивацией было как можно скорее дать вам возможность задавать вопросы.
Поэтому, обращаясь ко все вам, мы просим набраться немного терпения и войти в данное положение.

Благодарим всех за понимание!
С наилучшими пожеланиями, ученики Геше Лобсанга Сопы

----------

Ильят (03.10.2015)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Хочется заметить, что в философии буддизма абсолютно всё является спорным... даже личное существование))


Хочется заметить, что подобными высказываниями вы пресекаете любую возможность вести с вами конструктивный диалог. 

За сим откланиваюсь.

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (09.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2014), Фил (09.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Хочется заметить, что в философии буддизма абсолютно всё является спорным... даже личное существование))


В таком случае, является спорным и это Ваше утверждение.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (09.11.2014), Альбина (12.11.2014), Аурум (09.11.2014), Геннадий Юрич (09.11.2014), Геше Лобсанг Сопа (09.11.2014), Паня (10.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> В таком случае, является спорным и это Ваше утверждение.


Да, абсолютно верно! Все спорно, и только каждый сам для себя найдет ответ. 
Ведь, сколько бы мы ни прочитали книг и не услышали бы ответов, комментариев учителей, все абсолютно бесполезно, если не понять того, что нам хотят этим сказать.
"Учитесь читать между строк",- единогласно утверждают практически все великие мастера.
Пропускайте все через себя и однажды найдете истину.
Когда ответ не устраивает, легче всего вылить критику на того, кто его дал... но, не лучше ли в таком случае просто углубиться внутрь себя.
Тогда не будет времени обсуждать кого-то на форумах, тогда вам больше не нужно будет ничего говорить...
Никто не будет для вас авторитетом, только вы сами...
Но, пока мы учимся, для этого и существуют наши Путеводители-Учителя, которые на самом деле не учат, а помогают нам не сбиться с пути.

----------

Гошка (12.11.2014), Фил (09.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Да, абсолютно верно! Все спорно, и только каждый сам для себя найдет ответ.


Вообще то есть вариант.
Не делать спорных утверждений  :Smilie:

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Вообще то есть вариант.
> Не делать спорных утверждений


Увы, уважаемый Фил, история показывает, что если есть одно мнение, то всегда появляется и иное, каким бы авторитетным не был заявитель.
Таким образом и произошел раскол буддизма в Индии... а впоследствии и разделение на школы...секты и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Увы, уважаемый Фил, история показывает, что если есть одно мнение, то всегда появляется и иное, каким бы авторитетным не был заявитель.
> Таким образом и произошел раскол буддизма в Индии... а впоследствии и разделение на школы...секты и т.д.


Уважаемые друзья, выступающие от имени геше Лобсанга Сопы!

Почему вы так много вступаете в полемику от своего лица? Ну пусть будут вопросы и ответы геше, хоть и нечастые.... Может, всё-таки обособиться от имени геше-ла было бы разумнее? А то какое-то неестественное смешение возникает :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Геше Лобсанг Сопа (09.11.2014), Гошка (13.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

> Уважаемые друзья, выступающие от имени геше Лобсанга Сопы!
> 
> Почему вы так много вступаете в полемику от своего лица? Ну пусть будут вопросы и ответы геше, хоть и нечастые.... Может, всё-таки обособиться от имени геше-ла было бы разумнее? А то какое-то неестественное смешение возникает


Да, Нико, именно так и правильнее будет поступить.
Благодарим Вас за это замечание!

----------

Нико (09.11.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

1.Приглашают ли Геше в Индии (индусы) для лекций, учений?
2. Геше-ла, вы говорите, что буддизм исчез в Индии, вследствии раскола. однако раскол ведь начался через 100 лет, после ухода Будды. Кроме того, раскол и ссоры свойственны были не только индийскому буддизму, но и  практически всем другим буддийским странам, в том числе и тибету. Причем в тибете, сектарные войны были похлеще, чем в индии.

----------


## Фил

> Увы, уважаемый Фил, история показывает, что если есть одно мнение, то всегда появляется и иное, каким бы авторитетным не был заявитель.
> Таким образом и произошел раскол буддизма в Индии... а впоследствии и разделение на школы...секты и т.д.


Так ведь срединный наш путь-то  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (09.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это очень хорошо...что объясняют.. но, видимо вы не очень хорошо слушаете и понимаете, о том, что говорят ваши ламы.


Вы на самом деле чувствуете себя геше Лобсангом Сопа уже? :Smilie:  Чтобы судить о том, как мы не очень хорошо понимаем и насколько не очень хорошо слушаем?

Вы, кстати, сообщили своему геше, что назвались в интернете его именем?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Только пожалуйста, сформулируйте вопрос в буддийских терминах:
> 
> *является ли предшествующая карма причиной воления (санскр. cetana тиб. sems pa).*
> 
> Потому что европейскую категорию "свобода воли" буддийские учителя обычно не вполне понимают. А в этой формулировке смысл тот же, и на правильном языке ))))


А разве посредник геше, который тут вещает от его имени не в состоянии правильно перевести? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, абсолютно верно! Все спорно, и только каждый сам для себя найдет ответ. 
> Ведь, сколько бы мы ни прочитали книг и не услышали бы ответов, комментариев учителей, все абсолютно бесполезно, если не понять того, что нам хотят этим сказать.
> "Учитесь читать между строк",- единогласно утверждают практически все великие мастера.
> Пропускайте все через себя и однажды найдете истину.
> Когда ответ не устраивает, легче всего вылить критику на того, кто его дал... но, не лучше ли в таком случае просто углубиться внутрь себя.
> Тогда не будет времени обсуждать кого-то на форумах, тогда вам больше не нужно будет ничего говорить...
> Никто не будет для вас авторитетом, только вы сами...
> Но, пока мы учимся, для этого и существуют наши Путеводители-Учителя, которые на самом деле не учат, а помогают нам не сбиться с пути.


Это полноценный буддийский троллинг. Вы бы тоже поменьше бы сидели бы на форуме, и поменьше бы говорили отсебятины. Критика, кстати, может быть и конструктивной, Попробуйте пропустить это через себя.

Геше, так геше, вопрос к геше -ответ геше, а то на один его ответ десять Ваших постов и Ваших лично мнений о буддизме.

----------


## Olle

> Геше, так геше, вопрос к геше -ответ геше, а то на один его ответ десять Ваших постов и Ваших лично мнений о буддизме.


Вот люди пошли, слово божье не дадут донести до участников форума. 
Из великого Маяковского: 
"Кто его услышит? Разве — жена, да и то, если не на базаре, а близко. Но, если в партию сгрудились малые..."
Ессстественно это не про ламу, если что.

----------

Фил (10.11.2014), Эделизи (10.11.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, действительно. целесообразно создать второй аккаунт ученику Геше Лобсан, если конечно есть желание писать что то от себя.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> На родине Учителя, в Тибете и по сей день практикуют и следуют буддийским традициям. А, если бы он (буддизм) исчез, мы бы с Вами не слышали бы даже и имени Будды. Ждем уточнений. Спасибо..!


 разве буддизм только в тибете? есть масса буддистов, которые вообще не в тибетской теме.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> да, действительно. целесообразно создать второй аккаунт ученику Геше Лобсан, если конечно есть желание писать что то от себя.


Человек даже не понимает, что это некорректно называться в нике именем учителя. Вообще чужим именем называться не след. Он не понимает, что сказанное им может навредить репутации геше, поскольку кто-то может подумать, что это, и вправду, сам геше.

И вообще, следует рассмотреть правила форума - а можно ли выдавать себя за другого человека. А если кто-то возьмет себе ник Далай Лама 14?
Поместит фото Его Святейшества, в личных данных напишет его биографию.... и ни слова про себя самого. Кто, где, что за фрукт.

О чем тут говорить...

----------

Ридонлиев (12.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2014)

----------


## Olle

По моему уже было такое, что кто-то пытался или себя именовать, или писать от имени ринпоче на форуме. Проблему решили получается, т.к. ринпоче больше на фруме не пишут. Теперь геше пишет.

----------


## Нико

> Человек даже не понимает, что это некорректно называться в нике именем учителя. Вообще чужим именем называться не след. Он не понимает, что сказанное им может навредить репутации геше, поскольку кто-то может подумать, что это, и вправду, сам геше.
> 
> И вообще, следует рассмотреть правила форума - а можно ли выдавать себя за другого человека. А если кто-то возьмет себе ник Далай Лама 14?
> Поместит фото Его святейшества, в личных данных напишет его биографию.... и ни слова про себя самого. Кто, где, что за фрукт.
> 
> О чем тут говорить...


Я думаю, это не по злому умыслу, а от неопытности и некоторой недалёкости.)

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014), Фил (11.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я думаю, это не по злому умыслу, а от неопытности и некоторой недалёкости.)


Я тоже так подумал.
Может просто им переименовать ник в "Ученики Геше Лобсанг Сопа" и все?
Хотели-то как лучше!

----------

Olle (11.11.2014), Аурум (12.11.2014), Нико (11.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (12.11.2014), Сергей Ч (11.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю, это не по злому умыслу, а от неопытности и некоторой недалёкости.)


А он даже симпатичный и искренний, но новичок, скорей всего :Smilie:  Думает, что с вопросами и ответами на форуме все так просто :Smilie:  Следовало для начала ему этот форум почитать. Конечно, болтаем много, но было б ясно, с кем он дело имеет.

Скорей всего геше  попросили, он дал добро, и не очень в курсе, что тут видим мы :Smilie:  

Уважаемый имярек с ником геше, мы тут тоже фрукты и овощи, нам надо выдавать прямые ответы геше с пулеметной скоростью :Smilie:  А вы нас кормите завтраками. Если ездит он, занят, нечего было и весь сыр бор зачинать.

Да, назовитесь просто учеником, и про себя в личной информации вставьте. Кто, откуда и почем.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Да уж... Очередная деревенская Дхарма... IMHO

----------

Аурум (12.11.2014), Сергей Ч (12.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Да уж... Очередная деревенская Дхарма... IMHO


При чем здесь деревенская дхарма? Это не гадания, не ритуалы благополучия, не советы за кого дочке нужно выходить замуж.

----------


## Аурум

> При чем здесь деревенская дхарма? Это не гадания, не ритуалы благополучия, не советы за кого дочке нужно выходить замуж.


Всё это в перспективе!  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (12.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Всё это в перспективе!


Смотрела программу геше в Норвегии. Что-то ничего подобного не заметила.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да уж... Очередная деревенская Дхарма... IMHO


Да ладно вам, нормальный молодой геше. И его немного экзальтированные ученики  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (12.11.2014), Аурум (12.11.2014), Дондог (10.07.2016), Нико (12.11.2014), Савелов Александр (29.11.2014), Фил (12.11.2014), Эделизи (12.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Смотрела программу геше в Норвегии. Что-то ничего подобного не заметила.


Будем ждать российскую программу. Неспроста же тут ученики почву готовят.  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Будем ждать российскую программу. Неспроста же тут ученики почву готовят.


Да нет, все как всегда. DVD и http://geshelobsangsoepa.wix.com/rus...pporting/c1qep  :Smilie: 

Но тибетских учителей горлового пения в Россию как-то мало наезжало, все как-то туры с мандалами, поют, конечно, но не обучают. Может, займет соответствующую нишу.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> При чем здесь деревенская дхарма? Это не гадания, не ритуалы благополучия, не советы за кого дочке нужно выходить замуж.


Я не в буквальном смысле деревенская Дхарма со всеми вытекающими - свадьбы, поминки и все прочее, а в том смысле, что нас пытаются принять за очередных "колхозников" и проникновенным, слегка туманным и нравоучительным тоном экзальтированные ученики пытаются притянуть к "сиське"... Я тоже ученик, у меня, как и у многих других с форума есть коренной учитель, но вот я не лезу на рожон и не бью копытом в грудь, доказывая всем, что мой геше самый гешеистый геше из всех геше... Но это все ИМХО...

----------

Аурум (13.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

Дорогие Друзья!
Публикуем завершающую часть вопросов, на которые для вас ответил Геше Лобсанг Сопа.
Вы можете найти их по обновленной ссылке: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b...ferrerid=14065

Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в общении.
Спасибо каждому отдельно, кто поделился своим мнением и особенно тем, кто решился задать вопросы и не побоялся критиковать.
Пусть каждый из вас обретет счастье и причины счастья, навсегда избавившись от страданий.
Нам было очень приятно получать ваши замечания, пожелания, и уж, конечно, благодарности.
На благо всем живым существам, пусть эти ответы найдет тот, кто их искал.
Ещё раз спасибо всем вам, за то, что вы есть!

Берегите себя и делитесь счастьем с другими, ведь в ответ на вопрос одного из участников, в чем смысл жизни,
мы, используя слова нашего Учителя можем сказать:
_" Смысл в жизни заключается в том, чтобы дарить счастье другим."_

----------

Ильят (03.10.2015), Нико (27.11.2014), Нюся (30.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2014), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2014)

----------


## Геше Лобсанг Сопа

*Всем спасибо, тема закрыта!*

----------

